# Almirante Vs Mancreeks



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Pardon me my ignorance is showing. I have searched the sites looking at photos of Pumilio Almirante and Mancreeks and to me they look the same. Red body, Blackish legs. I am assuming that the Almirante designation comes from the imports from the Almirante village but it makes me wonder are these truly different morphs? Can anyone post some photos and describe / highlight the differences if any?

Thanks,


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Here we go again!  I remember this debate coming up after the '04 imports. I don't have any information regarding the differences and so forth, hopefully someone else will.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

It is unlikely that anyone can tell the difference based on physical characteristics. You have to rely on the breeder to know the lineage of their animals. If traced back to 2004 imports they are Man Creek. SNDF coded the Almirante brought in (2006ish) I think PDP-???.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have both and can see visible differences.
My mancreeks have some dark patches and a few spots, also the blue/black coloration on their legs goes up higher than my almirante. I am sure there will be some differences between the coloring of the frogs when compared to others owned by other hobbyists. Just my observance. My pairs are F1's Moser Line.

The one on the left is my female Almirante, the one on the right is my male Mancreek.

They are dark red, for some reason my camera shows them orange.

-Beth


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Let me clarify a little, you may find differences between individuals from both groups ie - one has blue higher on the legs, one has a few spots etc. but this is not going to be the case in all instances. I have Man Creeks that are spotted and some not, and there are Almirante that are spotted and some not. I have seen animals from both imports that are identical in every way. My point is though you may find physical differences in individual animals, across the imports you cannot identify the two based on physical characteristics and you must rely on good information being kept by breeders.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree. Differences are there between the frogs and like you said have to be sure who you are buying your frogs from can destinguish between the 2 morphs per their records etc.

-Beth


----------

